# Brown gunk in ear???



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I decided Not to pluck Carley's ears. I have had her for almost a year. Today, I notice brown gunk in one of her ears, quite a bit... she has not acted like they hurt, they don't smell bad. What does this mean? Can someone help me.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

If she's not in pain, it's probably just ear wax buildup and not an infection, but you don't want it to become one! A lot of people swear by this product: Amazon.com: For Animals K9 Ear Solutions - 12 oz - Liquid: Health & Personal Care

I got some for Sugarfoot when he got a mild ear infection, and it cleared it up beautifully. Since then I've been using it for cleaning regularly (about once a week or so), and haven't had another infection. I'd like to not have to pull the hair from his ears, so I'm trying to be diligent about keeping them clean.

Hope this helps!

--Q


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks Q. I rushed her to the groomers at PetSmart. LOL Two of them looked at her ear and agreed with you that it is a build up of ear wax. But I will try your product. I don't want anything to cause her pain!


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

Bambi and Jaden both had reddish brown gunk in their ears, the vet said it was yeast but not an infection. I stopped plucking and carefully trim inside the ears now. Bambi's gunk improved with just that and a couple peroxide ear washes. Jaden needed the blue power ear treatment (he has mild environmental allergies, a dense coat and very warm moist ears). I use regular ear wash for Bambi just to make sure she doesn't have any buildup and trim and clean their ears about once a month after they grow about a half inch of hair, I used to have to do it every 2 weeks.

The directions on the site say to do it frequently at first but I only did it once and cleaned his ears like normal and all the gunk stayed away.

I decided to stop plucking after the first peroxide treatment in Bambi's ears. Later when I checked her ears she had tiny evenly spaced brown dots, I figured plucking opened the pores and created a foothold for the yeast to grow. I used to pluck the ears clean.


----------



## CMPB (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm so glad you posted this, Carley's mom, and thanks for the info Quossum. 

I bought the ear cleaner but have been hesitant to use it. I've not plucked Pierre's ear hair and at 10 weeks his ears are fairly hirsute but there is no odour or accumulated product. 

It is bath day today so I'll report our progress. I'm going to try your suggestion of trimming and washing versus plucking. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks Cat, I am going to go do a peroxide wash as soon as I finish this post. Carley has a very heavy, dense coat as well. It takes her ears forever to dry. 

I alway enjoy seeing your poodles! I would love to see a few more photos.... please. They are beautiful!

P.S. I just did the peroxide. I have now decided that her ears do have a smell. I am so upset.


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

Everclear (the drink from the liquor store) makes a terrific ear cleaner. It doesn't sting the way rubbing alcohol can, it does have some germicidal properties AND unlike peroxide, it drys fairly quickly. I used to use it all the time after my dogs went swimming. 

I also really like Epi-Otic, though it's more expensive.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Yaddaluvpoodles said:


> Everclear (the drink from the liquor store) makes a terrific ear cleaner. It doesn't sting the way rubbing alcohol can, it does have some germicidal properties AND unlike peroxide, it drys fairly quickly. I used to use it all the time after my dogs went swimming.


Very interesting!! Thanks for the tip!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Why avoid veterinary ear rinses? They're not expensive and they work. Ask for one that is labeled as "drying". I like OtiFoam. I use a 2-part veterinary cleanser and drying lotion ear rinse now. I don't know the name - you'd have to ask your vet for it.

An acidifying rinse is probably all that is needed. 50/50 vinegar and water is OK to use.

With hair in the ear canal, getting it dry will be a stuggle. Use a couple dozen Q-tips in each ear.


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

Yes, I put a picture up in the cream picture thread. I just got the desktop working again today so I have access to all my pictures and can upload more now. The desktop has the card slot so I should have some more pictures up in a few days.

Also about ears, I did try ACV before the blue power stuff, it should have worked but didn't for Jaden. I was reluctant to mix up a homemade ear wash, but was very pleasantly surprised by the results. And Jaden' ears are still very moist but I haven't had any problems.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Tort, I did the vinager too ! Poor baby, she has shaked her head until I fear she will put her back out... I did not have any Qtips. I let them air dry over night and I am not going to do anything today except try to trim as much hair out as I can. Thanks


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

My vet said to use 50-50 vinegar and alcohol. If you have open areas the alcohol could sting..but if you use it regularly you should not have open areas. The alcohol makes it dry fast. Works great for us!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Does anyone tie their poodle's ears back to let them air out? I don't know if it would help or not, but the floppy eared dogs I have had in the past seen to develop some gunk in their ears but the prick eared dogs didn't. I tend to flip Lily's ears back when she is indoors to let some air get in there.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Lily's-Mom said:


> Does anyone tie their poodle's ears back to let them air out? ... I tend to flip Lily's ears back when she is indoors to let some air get in there.



I do this too! It gives new meaning to "ear flaps"!:happy:


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's an excellent video demonstrating the proper cleaning of a dog's ear- and even better- this dog is a standard poodle!
Veterinarian Dr Candy Olson

http://www.monkeysee.com/play/1352-dog-care-cleaning-ears


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I am going to take her to the vet today. I did not do anything to her ears yesterday, but trim a small amount of hair from them. However, she has acted like they hurt, cried out once when I petted her head around her ears. She is resting good and I don't think she is in alot of pain, but I can't stand to think she is in any pain at all ! 

I have been so unsure about the ear hairs... to pluck or not to pluck that is the great question. I just want to always do what is best for her.

P.S. I did try to pull her ears up with a ribbon and she took it right out. I did also turn her ears up to let them air dry every time I could, but most of the time she corrected it right away. lol

I could not get the video to work. I will try it again later, thanks!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Aw, sounds like it developed into an infection. Luckily you caught it very early and the vet will give you something to clear it right up. Those hairy ears are quite the poodle's bane!

Back when I had my first poodle, my boss at the grooming salon (his breeder), was of the "pluck the ears clean" school. As in stick in the hemostats, grip, twirl, and _riiiiip!_ The dogs didn't like it, sometimes the ears were irritated afterwards, but it was over in a second and they were nice and clean for a good while. 

I really don't want to do grip and rip with Sugar, so I'm really trying to keep on top of the ear cleanliness. Not easy to do! I'll have to try putting his ears up to let his ear canals dry out better.

Healing thoughts to Carley!

--Q


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Done slowly and gently, ear plucking is bad, IMO. I've heard horror stories. I was taught from a vet - and they're used to plucking painful infected ears. MY little stinking dog is the only dog I groom with ears plucked that fusses about it. He's a whuny baby - and his ear hair is unfortunately, firmly attached. Some dog's ear hair is so loose it pulls out easily with fingers and the dog doesn't seem to notice anything is going on!

Need to add the TOOL used for plucking makes a huge difference. Grooved hemostats are totally wrong. The only way to grip is to grap a huge clump of hair. Ouch! To pluck correctly and safely, you need tungsten carbide tipped hemostats. It's totally different!

I bet $25 the vet will pluck her ears!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Really good info on ear care here...

http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/18373-poodle-ear-care-guide.html?nojs=1#links


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

tortoise said:


> Done slowly and gently, ear plucking is bad, IMO. I've heard horror stories. I was taught from a vet - and they're used to plucking painful infected ears. MY little stinking dog is the only dog I groom with ears plucked that fusses about it. He's a whuny baby - and his ear hair is unfortunately, firmly attached. Some dog's ear hair is so loose it pulls out easily with fingers and the dog doesn't seem to notice anything is going on!
> 
> Need to add the TOOL used for plucking makes a huge difference. Grooved hemostats are totally wrong. The only way to grip is to grap a huge clump of hair. Ouch! To pluck correctly and safely, you need tungsten carbide tipped hemostats. It's totally different!
> 
> I bet $25 the vet will pluck her ears!


Oh, no! Major typo, lol. Meant to type "slowly and gently, ear plucking is NOT bad"


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

lol tort, I knew what you meant. And yes, you were right they did pluck her ears, not too much, but some. They then rinsed them out and said some wax ect did come out. They adviced me to continue plucking with the ear powder and my fingers every month. I guess I will do that. I was given some drops to put in her ears twice a day for yeast. They want to see her again in 7 days, to make sure it has all cleared up. Thanks


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Well I have used the ear drops from the Vet for 10 days, she is still not well. Today I washed her ears with the cleaner that Quossum told me about and this evening I am going to do it again with The Blue Powder Ear Treatment that Catsaqqura told me about... both products say to use it twice a day until the ears are well, so I am going to use each product once a day. The ingredients are very close to being the same thing. She does not act like they are sore anymore, but shakes her head alot.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

*Was your vet able to see her eardrum? *

She may have a plug - either wax, hairball or a combination. I've pulled them out of poodle ears - the hairball ones are HARD, pill sized hairballs. Once removed the dog has immediate relief. They can occur without an ear infection present. Your vet has a special instrument to remove these.

A wax plug can be worked out by keeping it wet (rinsing the ears daily) and gradually breaking it up and cleaning it out. In a severe case a vet can remove a wax plug under anesthesia.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd agree that it is probably wax buildup. If you clean it and it comes back quickly, it could be an infection. 

I also don't pluck Weegee's ear hair. I had a poodle as a child and her hair was never plucked and her ears were fine. However, Weegee has VERY hairy ears. I always tell him it is a miracle he can hear. Every so often I clip the hair shorter so it isn't as bad and the wax can work its way out. It isn't that hard to do, I just make sure I get any loose hair out of the canal when I am done. I also clean his ears occasionally, but it isn't every very bad.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't know if they could see the ear drum or not. If I take her back I will ask about that. I am going to try this for 2 weeks, that is what the bottle says to do and then once a week after that. 

I feel so guilty. I try so hard to do my best for Carley and to know that she had ear wax built up just kills me.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Carley's Mom said:


> I don't know if they could see the ear drum or not. If I take her back I will ask about that. I am going to try this for 2 weeks, that is what the bottle says to do and then once a week after that.
> 
> I feel so guilty. I try so hard to do my best for Carley and to know that she had ear wax built up just kills me.


Don't beat yourself up! You noticed before she went deaf and you're doing everything you can to take care of her.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle had brown gunk in his ears when he was a puppy. I took him to the vet. His ears did not smell. The vet thought it might be a yeast infection but when she checked it in the microscope is was just wax. I used ear cleaner but it continued to be an issue. It he never got an infection. My groomer started plucking his ears and they have been clean as a whistle since.


----------



## Lotusland spoos (May 10, 2010)

"Need to add the TOOL used for plucking makes a huge difference. Grooved hemostats are totally wrong. The only way to grip is to grap a huge clump of hair. Ouch! To pluck correctly and safely, you need tungsten carbide tipped hemostats. It's totally different!" 

Tortoise - where would you buy this?


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Lotusland spoos said:


> "Need to add the TOOL used for plucking makes a huge difference. Grooved hemostats are totally wrong. The only way to grip is to grap a huge clump of hair. Ouch! To pluck correctly and safely, you need tungsten carbide tipped hemostats. It's totally different!"
> 
> Tortoise - where would you buy this?


The good ones you would have to get from a vet. Mine was about $60, but has a lifetime replacement guarantee on the tips. I've seen them from other vet suppliers for about $45 with no guarantee.

I tried to find them online when I first posted about them here, but didn't find any sites that you wouldn't need a vet license number or that had a specific enough product description to know it was the right product.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Vet visit yesterday confirmed that CARLEY'S EARS ARE WELL! I have you guys to thank for that. I love this forum. You know more about Poodles than my vet or anyone else in my world. Thank You!

P.S. No one but your guys would believe this, but I have been turning her ears over everytime I check her laying on her side to let them air dry. She now does it for me!!!! She has caught on that I want the ears turned and she flips them back for me now! Not every time and at first I thought it just happened, but I have since caught her making sure that they are back. I love this dog! She is so smart it is so unbelieveable that most people would not believe it... but it is true.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so glad Carly's ears are better now. I love that she preps her ears for you. Your right, no one but a poodle person will believe you but than we know how smart these dogs are. Hopefully now that she is getting plucked you won't have this issue again.


----------

